# Toro 530 2 stroke mower, need help with fuel filter



## Brent Nowell (May 28, 2019)

Bit of a doozy here, how does this come out??? Is it a 1/4 turn twist? 
Needs to be cleaned , help is very much appreciated.
It’s a part that fits into the gas tank, you can see the beige barbed hose connection end of it in the top photo.


----------

